# New food - loose stools



## skllkd68100 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi everyone,

First of all... sorry if I’m posting a lot haha. I’m just a very concerned dog owner... and it is weird because I was less concerned with my first dog. 

Anyway - so I have a 3,5 puppy. I was feeding her Wellness Core Puppy (36% protein), and I realized she started having loose stools. Mind you, I was also giving her real chicken training treats. So with the advice of many people on this forum, I decided to 1/ switch her to another food - in this case Fromm Gold Large Puppy, and 2/ being her to the vet for a fecal test. 

The test came back negative - no worms or parasites. And as for the new food... I tried to do the switch gradually, but because I didn’t have enough of the old food left, it might have been a bit too much too fast for her. So now she’s having loose stools - which is expected when switching food too fast. There is no blood or mucus. Just loose stool. 

I am currently feeding her 3 cups a day - 1 and a half in the morning and 1 and a half in the evening. 

Does anyone know how long it takes a puppy to adjust to a new diet? After how many days does it become alarming and I need to bring her to the vet to do additional tests? What can help to make the transition better - pumpkin purée? 

Thanks


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone know how long it takes a puppy to adjust to a new diet? After how many days does it become alarming and I need to bring her to the vet to do additional tests? What can help to make the transition better - pumpkin purée? 
Takes 1-3 days only

You mentioned wellness and she started having lose stools. How long was she fine


----------



## skllkd68100 (Sep 16, 2018)

It took me a week or so to transition from the food she had before (Blue Wilderness Puppy) to Wellness Core Puppy. It went well. And all of the sudden it became bad. And it was bad for several days. I also took advice from people on this forum saying that Fromm Gold Large Breed is good - and because it has 10% less protein (Wellness Core has 36% and Fromm 26%) I thought it was gonna be the solution.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

How much does your puppy weigh? 

I would try first breaking into smaller meals as overfeeding can cause loose stools and is always the first thing I rule out. Try 1 cup 3 times a day. Young pups often have issues trying to digest large meals and whenever possible I like to see them fed at least 3 times a day until at least 6 months.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I was going to suggest three meals too. It may be that it's just a little too much at one time for her.


----------



## skllkd68100 (Sep 16, 2018)

@Sabis mom so because my partner and I are gone for most part of the day we’re only able to feed her twice a day... but I just posted about this issue and everybody on this forum responded saying 2 feedings a day instead of 3 are not dangerous or an issue...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

skllkd68100 said:


> @Sabis mom so because my partner and I are gone for most part of the day we’re only able to feed her twice a day... but I just posted about this issue and everybody on this forum responded saying 2 feedings a day instead of 3 are not dangerous or an issue...


It's not dangerous, but you are asking about loose stool and especially with pups this is a common culprit.


----------



## skllkd68100 (Sep 16, 2018)

@Sabis mom I see... You’re probably right.... unfortunately there is not much I can do, as I can’t really take my pup at work. May have to work something out. I usually feed her around 6:30am and 6-7pm. Should I maybe do 6:30am, 6pm and 8pm? Would this work? How many hours between each meals is necessary for it to be effective.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Fromm always gave my last puppy loose stools. He does well on Victor

Forti Flora by Purina is good stuff. Might be worth.a shot to help puppy get eight again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

skllkd68100 said:


> @Sabis mom I see... You’re probably right.... unfortunately there is not much I can do, as I can’t really take my pup at work. May have to work something out. I usually feed her around 6:30am and 6-7pm. Should I maybe do 6:30am, 6pm and 8pm? Would this work? How many hours between each meals is necessary for it to be effective.


Try it, can't hurt and might help.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I've had to switch brands a couple times. Usually the soft stools stop in 5-7 days. Pumpkin puree is something I just discovered recently. It does WONDERS to my dog. He had diarrhea twice in the lastb2 months, 2tbs pumpkin puree REALLY helped. Didn't even need to go to the vet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When we brought Luna home I gave her the honest kitchen perfect form just to head off any loose stools and also used this when eventually we changed her food. It worked well and no complaints. Over feeding can cause loose stools also.
https://www.amazon.com/Honest-Kitchen-Perfect-Form-Supplement/dp/B00A8O1V74


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Personally, I would switch foods. Wellness Core puppy shows potatoes, peas, and potato protein within the first 6 ingredients. Fromm is a decent food though I think it has been over-hyped on this forum. If you want solid stools go with Victor, that is the one food that all my dogs and others I know always get solid stools from. Plus, its a quality food for a good price. Of course you still need to transition properly. Overfeeding could be a culprit but its hard to tell. Good luck!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I can’t see how a good food from a family owned company that people have seen good results in their dogs with have been over hyped. Victor is another good food. Not all food works for all dogs. A point to be made. My dogs digestive systems are not on the sensitive side so I would imagine they would not have a problem with any food. Their coats shine and are soft they don’t smell, full of energy and are not gassy and have had no issues with allergies, loose stools, which I know can all be genetic but the food sure can make a difference and they enjoy it just another plus! Sure raw food to feed is the healthiest but im glad I foud a kibble, I feel comfortable feeding.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I can’t see how a good food from a family owned company that people have seen good results in their dogs with have been over hyped. Victor is another good food. Not all food works for all dogs. A point to be made. My dogs digestive systems are not on the sensitive side so I would imagine they would not have a problem with any food. Their coats shine and are soft they don’t smell, full of energy and are not gassy and have had no issues with allergies, loose stools, which I know can all be genetic but the food sure can make a difference and they enjoy it just another plus! Sure raw food to feed is the healthiest but im glad I foud a kibble, I feel comfortable feeding.


I still think it is a decent food. If you look at most of their grain free options they are full of potatoes, lentils, pea protein etc. They add cheese to a lot of formulas which is not needed and problematic for some dogs. I like some of their grain inclusive foods but even then they dont really offer any high protein/high fat foods which some people need or prefer. Most of their foods are majority carbohydrates. They use the cheaper forms of vitamins and minerals. Again, not a bad food but it seems to be the most highly recommended food on this forum and Im not sure why. Most people love it because its a good family owned business when thats not related to actual nutrition at all.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

mmags said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I can’t see how a good food from a family owned company that people have seen good results in their dogs with have been over hyped. Victor is another good food. Not all food works for all dogs. A point to be made. My dogs digestive systems are not on the sensitive side so I would imagine they would not have a problem with any food. Their coats shine and are soft they don’t smell, full of energy and are not gassy and have had no issues with allergies, loose stools, which I know can all be genetic but the food sure can make a difference and they enjoy it just another plus! Sure raw food to feed is the healthiest but im glad I foud a kibble, I feel comfortable feeding.
> ...


 I would like to see Fromm have a higher level of protein. I do enjoy feeding fresh protein so it is something I continue to feed but again I do agree I would like to see Fromm offer a grain food with a higher protein choice. I also would like to find a kibble that does not have alfalfa and tomatoe pumice. Most people though recommend Fromm food because their dogs do well on it - a reputable family owned company with history of no recalls and who has maintained independence in the dog industry should not be undermined. If my dogs had diarrhea ,itchy dry , skin , dull coat and was over weight and had no energy it would be a food I would not feed or recommend.


----------

